# Kfir Crashes at Fallon NAS



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2012)

_On March 6, 2012 at 0914 pacific standard time, an Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI) Kfir F-21C2 single-seat turbojet fighter type aircraft, registration N404AX, operated by Airborne Tactical Advantage Company (ATAC) under contract to Naval Air Systems Command (NAVAIR) as a civil public aircraft operation, crashed upon landing at Naval Air Station Fallon, Fallon, Nevada. The sole occupant pilot aboard was killed, and the airplane was substantially damaged by impact forces and fire. The flight had departed Fallon at 0752 the same day, and attempted to return following an adversary training mission. The pilot initiated two Ground Control Approach (GCA) radar approaches to Fallon and then attempted to divert to Reno but was unable to land there as the field was reporting below minimum weather conditions. The pilot then turned back toward Fallon and stated to air traffic controllers that he was in a critical fuel state. The pilot descended and maneuvered first toward runway 31, then toward runway 13. The airplane struck the ground in an open field in the northwest corner of the airport property and impacted a concrete building on the field. Weather at the time of the accident was reported as snowing with northerly winds of 23 knots gusting to 34 knots, and visibility between one-half and one and one-half miles._

RIP


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2012)

This is one of the Kfir's operated by ATAC


----------



## mikewint (Mar 21, 2012)

Very sad when anyone looses their life, landing conditions sound miserable at best. Seems like quite a jumble on the owner, operator, fighter jet, civilian company? Is that normal?


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 21, 2012)

Feel sorry for the pilot but lets not forget GCA guy that is a scary thing when you realize that you were the last voice that guy heard


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2012)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Very sad when anyone looses their life, landing conditions sound miserable at best. Seems like quite a jumble on the owner, operator, fighter jet, civilian company? Is that normal?


Civilian company operating as "Public Use." This crash wasn't widely publicized, I found out about it from the NTSB database. Sounds like weather pushed in during the mission and the pilot sadly stuck it out too long.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 21, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Civilian company operating as "Public Use." This crash wasn't widely publicized, I found out about it from the NTSB database. Sounds like weather pushed in during the mission and the pilot sadly stuck it out too long.


sounds like he shot 3 PARs but that wind could cause a lot of grief to the PAR guy I'm curious as to how far out he stared the approach some times the fast movers like to cut in around 6-7 and it would be really difficult to find the sweet heading and he would be intercepting glide path . It also helps if the guy shoots a PAR once and while to keep current but lots of pilots don't like the fact someone is giving him directions ,


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> sounds like he shot 3 PARs but that wind could cause a lot of grief to the PAR guy I'm curious as to how far out he stared the approach some times the fast movers like to cut in around 6-7 and it would be really difficult to find the sweet heading and he would be intercepting glide path . It also helps if the guy shoots a PAR once and while to keep current but lots of pilots don't like the fact someone is giving him directions ,


Yep! And I can tell you that was some unusual weather for Fallon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## mikewint (Mar 23, 2012)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Civilian company operating as "Public Use."


Non-pilot, non-aircraft guy here. Public use? I'm public, can I use one? Would cut down on my 9hr drive to Joliet!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Non-pilot, non-aircraft guy here. Public use? I'm public, can I use one? Would cut down on my 9hr drive to Joliet!


It means its operated in some cases outside Federal Aviation Regulations as its operation is a benifit to the government.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you sir, much appreciated


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 27, 2012)

IIRC those Kfirs were originally operated by instructors, high time pilots of the Top Gun FWS unit, evidently now changed to 'SFTI.' Now the Navy is contracting out some of its flight training operations? Does that mean its cheaper to hire Kfirs and their pilots than operate and fly them?



pbfoot said:


> It also helps if the guy shoots a PAR once and while to keep current but lots of pilots don't like the fact someone is giving him directions ,



If he'd been a USN Pilot I'd have expected a fair number of PARs in his recent past unless that too has changed. Used to be that was a preferred method of approach and was frequently done. IRRC, ILS equipped aircraft were somewhat rare in the USN inventory and PAR competence was considered a necessary skill set. Of course if you are zero zero with a strong cross wind, all the practice in the world may not help but it shouldn't hurt either. GRHS.


----------

